# Intercontinental Hapkido federation



## whalen (Dec 21, 2004)

I just surfed in on this site has anyone heard of it ? My mac cannot open any of their files. 

http://www.ihapkidof.org/

Hal Whalen


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2004)

Boy does it take a while to load on dial-up.  I'll look at it later.


----------



## Kumbajah (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't anything about them- they seem new or at least the web page is. There are a lot of coming soon pages. Based out of Houston TX.

As a fellow Mac user I recommend using Firefox. http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/ Most websites that aren't mac friendly can be read by this browser. 

Brian


----------



## whalen (Dec 21, 2004)

Kumbajah said:
			
		

> I don't anything about them- they seem new or at least the web page is. There are a lot of coming soon pages. Based out of Houston TX.
> 
> As a fellow Mac user I recommend using Firefox. http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/ Most websites that aren't mac friendly can be read by this browser.
> 
> Brian



Brian Every thing you said sounds greek to me. All I know is how to check my  email. and how to post on the various sites and get myself in trouble.

Hal Whalen


----------



## Kumbajah (Dec 21, 2004)

Basically you need to be running Mac OS X. Click on the Link that was in my last post. http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/ In the top right hand corner you will see a dowload button for Mac. Click it and it will download to your machine. Read the "readme" file. Once installed use it to veiw websites instead of using microsoft explorer or safari. If you have any issues you can PM me I'll walk you through it if you like. 

Brian
Long time Mac user - part time geek

oops - no read me file just drag the icon to your applications folder.


----------



## Disco (Dec 22, 2004)

Hal, as pointed out, it's still under construction. The one statement that was on the lead page was that they state that they are a "non-profit" organization. Well if their like all those other organizations that make the same claim and then charge hundreds for rank and school charters etc, then they must have some really expensive paper and printing costs.


----------



## American HKD (Dec 22, 2004)

whalen said:
			
		

> I just surfed in on this site has anyone heard of it ? My mac cannot open any of their files.
> 
> http://www.ihapkidof.org/
> 
> Hal Whalen


Greetings

This Guy was at my Master's school last month, he is looking for good Hapkidoin to recrut for the Association.


----------



## whalen (Dec 22, 2004)

American HKD said:
			
		

> Greetings
> 
> This Guy was at my Master's school last month, he is looking for good Hapkidoin to recrut for the Association.



OH......

Now it makes sense when we last talked you mentioned some korean master this makes things a little clearer.

Hal


----------



## whalen (Dec 22, 2004)

Disco said:
			
		

> Hal, as pointed out, it's still under construction. The one statement that was on the lead page was that they state that they are a "non-profit" organization. Well if their like all those other organizations that make the same claim and then charge hundreds for rank and school charters etc, then they must have some really expensive paper and printing costs.



Mike I am not sure this would fall into that category. In the U.S it is very difficult to obtain and sustain a Non-Profit organization The IRS constantly watches this.  Too many tried but found out they could not take vacations buy a new car and state it was for the organization Some tried it and found themselves in a jam. YMCA's are always under the gun of the IRS. I taught for them for 22 years I know. 

This is why the WHF lost its non-profit status and the president did not tell anyone. he simply increased Dan tests by 300 %. 

Hal Whalen


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear Stuart: 

Now HERE is a good case for that register you were talking about on the other string. I did a GOOGLE search for this person and came up with nothing---at least nothing for Korean MA.  The next step would be to go to a register like the one you have been talking about and see if he is listed there, yes?

 If he is not listed on your register, or any of the other Hapkido registries we might be able to conclude that he is a marginal player at best or ????. 

Would there then be a next step? By this I mean does one then approach this fellow and ask him if he would like to register? 

Is he requested to send his bonafides to a registry (either yours or someone elses') so as to have his qualifications made known to the Hapkido community. 

If he reports that he is (one more time) the single most prominent student of Choi Yong Sul is his assertion to be investigated and validated (or debunked)? 

If he is found lacking somehow in his qualifications is this also noted in the registry or is he simply not carried in the listing? 

In case you are wondering, I can report that there are a number of KMA who routinely come to Dojunim Kims' school to learn hapkiyusool and I have often wondered (to myself) what these folks were going to do with this learning when they went home to their students. If these (what I have termed "marginal players") decide to teach their new-found material as part and parcel of some "new art" or a sub-set of their old art how will this be reflected in your register.  Thoughts? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## whalen (Dec 22, 2004)

I figured how to access their gallery here is the link
http://www.ihapkidof.org/images/

I hope this is of some help but it still does not answer a few questions i have about them .

Hal Whalen


----------



## iron_ox (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello all,

Looks like they are part of Korea Kummookwan.  Type that in on Google, you will get one page, then let google translate - something about raw, sliced fish sword tube dancing - hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## American HKD (Dec 22, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear Stuart:
> 
> Now HERE is a good case for that register you were talking about on the other string. I did a GOOGLE search for this person and came up with nothing---at least nothing for Korean MA. The next step would be to go to a register like the one you have been talking about and see if he is listed there, yes?
> 
> ...


Bruce 

Master Son knows him from Korean and said he was a Ji students at one point 
but that all I know about him.

His site does'nt mention any history


----------



## American HKD (Dec 22, 2004)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear Stuart:
> 
> Now HERE is a good case for that register you were talking about on the other string. I did a GOOGLE search for this person and came up with nothing---at least nothing for Korean MA. The next step would be to go to a register like the one you have been talking about and see if he is listed there, yes?
> 
> ...


Bruce 

All your ideas are good, I only have 1 question for you.

Are you in favor of this type of Database or Not?

If you are we should help each other if your not there's no need to move any further talking about it.


----------



## Disco (Dec 22, 2004)

This is the opening page of the web site. All other pages are under const.

Welcome to the Intercontinental HapKiDo Federation (I.H.F.) web site. I am Grand Master Jung K Choi current President of the I.H.F. The I.H.F. is a non-profit organization which offers to its members a rich and balanced set of striking self-defense skills, philosophy, effective weapon manipulation, and healing techniques -- Chi Kung -- thru seminars and internet-based videos. 

For that reason the I.H.F. promotes and offers a high-quality Hapkido training and certification, which is worldwide recognized because it fully satisfies their members' expectations. 

I think the last sentence above really delivers a profound message. In all honesty, what's being said is true and it's a clever use of wording.


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear Stuart: 

Yes yes yes. I am now and have been in favor of such a database. My ONLY OBJECTION has been how people imagined that it might be used. I support the database and I support lineage. I don't think they should be used as anything more than an indication, but thats just me. The reason that I commented here regarding what Hal posted was that this seemed like an opportunity to bump such a database up against a real situation for a kind of "shake-down cruise". I don't know this Choi fellow, and as such this seemed like a good chance to play the "uninformed neophyte". So far I think I did what I would expect a typical curious person would do. I went and checked a database ("Hapkido-info") but didn't find anything. I ran a GOOGLE search and didn't turn-up anything. I did go to the website but there really isn't anything in depth about the person himself. Your comment about being a Ji student told me about as much as I have been able to find out. That said I still think this is a good test case to consider what one would expect from such a database and how to make it happen--- hence the questions. Thoughts?  Comments? 

BTW: There are a few folks from the Houston area over on the DD. Maybe they could lend some insights, yes? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## American HKD (Dec 22, 2004)

Disco said:
			
		

> This is the opening page of the web site. All other pages are under const.
> 
> Welcome to the Intercontinental HapKiDo Federation (I.H.F.) web site. I am Grand Master Jung K Choi current President of the I.H.F. The I.H.F. is a non-profit organization which offers to its members a rich and balanced set of striking self-defense skills, philosophy, effective weapon manipulation, and healing techniques -- Chi Kung -- thru seminars and internet-based videos.
> 
> ...


Greetings,

The biggest joke with all certifications are there's no such thing as WORLD WIDE RECOGNITION as all associations like to say and market!

No body recognizes anybody else for the most part if they did we all be one big happy family.


----------



## Black Belt FC (Dec 22, 2004)

If its Kum Moo Kwan its lead by GM JUNG Soon Sung, 8th Dan, they are members of the KHF
The site ihapkidof.org was created this past July

Note sample certificate from another site


----------



## American HKD (Dec 22, 2004)

Bruce,

.........Dear Stuart: 

Yes yes yes. I am now and have been in favor of such a database. My ONLY OBJECTION has been how people imagined that it might be used. I support the database and I support lineage. I don't think they should be used as anything more than an indication, but thats just me.  *That's all I ever thought an indication. Agreed*

The reason that I commented here regarding what Hal posted was that this seemed like an opportunity to bump such a database up against a real situation for a kind of "shake-down cruise". I don't know this Choi fellow, and as such this seemed like a good chance to play the "uninformed neophyte". 
So far I think I did what I would expect a typical curious person would do. I went and checked a database ("Hapkido-info") but didn't find anything. I ran a GOOGLE search and didn't turn-up anything. I did go to the website but there really isn't anything in depth about the person himself. Your comment about being a Ji student told me about as much as I have been able to find out. That said I still think this is a good test case to consider what one would expect from such a database and how to make it happen--- hence the questions. Thoughts? Comments? 

*I think I need to contact a website designer and find out how to effectively set one up I'm not technical enough on a computor to do it myself.*

*If anyone is and want's to help or knows how to design a site that would be great.*


BTW: There are a few folks from the Houston area over on the DD. Maybe they could lend some insights, yes? ............


----------



## American HKD (Dec 22, 2004)

American HKD said:
			
		

> Greetings
> 
> This Guy was at my Master's school last month, he is looking for good Hapkidoin to recrut for the Association.


Possible Correction:

The Master who came to my teachers school was named Jung Tae Lee? or Choi  but it seems like the same the same Association.

I was having a little trouble with the conversation on the phone hard to communicate in my broken Korean.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 22, 2004)

Master Tae Jung is the current president of the World Hapkido Association (www.worldhapkido.com).  [font=Arial, Helvetica, Univers, 'Zurich BT', sans-serif]Master Choe Hui Son is also associated with the WHA and is the subject of the What not to do as a black belt section of this article http://tkdtutor.com/04Students/Goals/BlackBelt.htm[/font]


----------



## American HKD (Dec 23, 2004)

doc clean said:
			
		

> Master Tae Jung is the current president of the World Hapkido Association (www.worldhapkido.com). [font=Arial, Helvetica, Univers, 'Zurich BT', sans-serif]Master Choe Hui Son is also associated with the WHA and is the subject of the What not to do as a black belt section of this article http://tkdtutor.com/04Students/Goals/BlackBelt.htm[/font]


Name sounds similar but we're talking about someone else!


----------



## Kumbajah (Dec 23, 2004)

American HKD said:
			
		

> *I think I need to contact a website designer and find out how to effectively set one up I'm not technical enough on a computor to do it myself.*
> 
> *If anyone is and want's to help or knows how to design a site that would be great.*


I'm a web designer - so if you have any questions  - I think that there are other venues for this but I am willing to help in the spirit of brotherhood.

Brian


----------



## American HKD (Dec 23, 2004)

Kumbajah said:
			
		

> I'm a web designer - so if you have any questions - I think that there are other venues for this but I am willing to help in the spirit of brotherhood.
> 
> Brian


 
Great 

please private e-mail me your ideas


----------

